# Remove and reuse aluminum fascia/soffit



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Is the fascia face nailed or nailed from underneath, through the soffit?
If its face nailed, drive the nails right through it. Leaves a slightly bigger hole but doesnt mangle it. I would bank on nee fascia, the soffit you can probably save.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ryansdiydad said:


> Hey.. I have about a 15ft section of aluminum soffit and fascia I need to remove temporarily and reuse.. any tips for removing without mangling it all up trying to get the nails out?


******************************************
Consider removing the nail heads with a Burr and Dremel. Tedious work but that's about your only hope for saving it and then it would still be questionable.


----------

